# 6700k or 6500k whats the diff?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Just was wondering what the difference is between a 6500k and a 6700k power compact bulb? Is one better than the other for your plants? Color of the lighting any different. Just looking into buying a couple new bulbs for my fixture.
Thanks
E


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

IMO, I have never been able to visually tell the difference between those two bulbs.... they look the same to me. I think either would be just as effective but the 6500k is a bulb that has never done me wrong. HTH.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Genin, thats what I figured but I was just wondering if there was something I was missing. Probably just gonna go with 6500k bulbs then.
Thanks again
E


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

6700k "looks" a bit brighter, but really you wont see any difference unless you are REALLY trying to.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

...about 200k.









Seriously though, the difference is negligible and both bulbs would be great for plants.


----------

